# The Great Big (well, Kinda Tiny) UNSTOPPABLE Train Video Contest



## tjcruiser

OK, guys … per another recent thread, there’s been some excited discussion about the soon-to-be-released Hollywood movie “Unstoppable” starring Denzel Washington in an action-gripped “monster train out of control” movie:

http://www.unstoppablemovie.com/

That got me thinking …

*So ... we should have a "who has the balls" contest here on the forum ...

When the movie comes out, and we all see the climatic train destruction / explosion scene at the end, I hereby challange any/all forum members to fire up their video cameras, throttle up their diesels (no steamers, of course!), peg the thing to full throttle, run it blazing into that tight turn ... the one near the dreaded edge of the table ... and take your best stab at our own forum-member Special Effects Department to recreate the scene in scale.​*A few members chimed back with “that sounds cool” and “is the contest real?” comments. Well, feeling the pressure, I charged ahead:

I'll jump in to begin to make it real, with a challenge to other Moderators ...

I pledge $25 (via PayPal) to the winner of a to-be-formalized forum video contest, with the goal of recreating in model RR scale a crash-scene (or explosion scene, etc.) from the soon-to-be-released movie Unstoppable.

I'll armtwist my fellow Mods to see if anyone else might chip in another $25 or two (amongst the group) to make the winner's pot more interesting.

The movie debuts on November 12th. I'd suggest video-post submissions must be posted here to the forum (via YouTube and the like) by December 3rd. 

I'm not a video-making guy on my end, but I suppose we should establish some guidelines: Length of video limited to 2 minutes or less, ... (Any other guideline suggestions?)

So what say ye'? Should we give it a go? Fellow mods?

And, as an important disclaimer to everyone ... especially you pyro types ... leave the real explosions, M80's, giant balls of fire, and the like to the real Hollywood pros. We don't want to have to initiate a new Obituary thread here on the forum!​
Here’s my stab at the formal Unstoppable Contest Rules … (don’t get all lawyer-type on me, please!) …

1. Entries limited to registered forum members, only.

2. Don't go all pyro ... SAFETY FIRST ... crash 'em, bash 'em, but PLEASE don't blow up the garage.

3. Create and post ONE VIDEO PER PERSON, via YouTube link (or similar).

4. Video length limited to 2 minutes, tops. Sound, music, screams, all OK.

5. Any model RR scale can be used.

5A. (But if you crash any "S", I take no responsibility / liability whatsoever for having to drive Reckers to the hospital when he has a heart attack while watching.)

6. The movie hits theaters on November 12, 2010. Create and post your video here (IN THIS THREAD) by the end of December 3rd, 2010.

7. AFTER December 3rd, and UNTIL December 9th, registered forum members can cast ONE VOTE for their favorite video by writing a simple POST here in this thread. Example ... "JoeMammy votes for JackSprinkles".

8. However ... YOU CANNOT CAST A VOTE FOR YOUR OWN VIDEO !!! If you vote, you have to vote for someone else.

9. On December 10th, 2010, I will tally up the entries and announce a winner.

10. If there's a tie, the winner will be chosen by whoever can suck up to me the most! I accept bribes, endless flattery, and promises by you to tease Big Ed about his "beloved" New Jersey for ever and ever.

11. The current "winner's pot" is $25.00, which I will send to the winner via PayPal. (Sorry guys, wish I could go higher on my end.)

12. However, I'm still hoping that some other Moderators step in with their generosity to increase the pot and make it more enticing. To be clear, that's a big HINT HINT to the you-know-who gang !!!

13. The winner can spend the money on anything he/she chooses ... trains, comic books, candy bars ... anything ... EXCEPT ANY "S" SCALE STUFF! :laugh: (Unless you want to crash/bash it!)

14. The Contest Originator (that's ME, in case there's any uncertainty there) reserves the right to tweak or edit the Rules as things go along for further clarity, or run for the hills and hide if this all goes amuk and you send a lynching mob to get me when this is all done. If I'm caught, I'll "plead the 5th" and deny everything!

Sooooo ....

Start planning your scenes, schemes, and paths to destruction. Grab those video cameras, and impress us with your Director's talents.

Good luck to all,

TJ

DISCLAIMER -- No model railroad locomotives, cars, accesories or figurines were harmed in the creation of this Contest. Should any model railroad locomotives, cars, accesories or figurines be harmed in the making of your movie, I waive all responsibility/liability, and direct you to send the bag of broken pieces and bits to T-Man ... he can fix ANYTHING!

Go ....


----------



## tankist

this sounds interesting. I will add to the winner pot if there will be at least X members who will register for the contest. but how will it work if i want to compete as well?


----------



## Stillakid

"S-Gaugers" wreck a train? On purpose? See TJ, that's what happens when you "play" with "TOYS!" hehehehehehehehe


----------



## tjcruiser

tankist said:


> this sounds interesting. I will add to the winner pot if there will be at least X members who will register for the contest. but how will it work if i want to compete as well?


Anton ... Good point! I hadn't thought of that. Good thing for Rule #14.

Hmmm. ... I think Moderators should be able to enter (though I likely won't). So, how do we proportion the prize, if the winner is a Mod who kicks in to the pot? I'd suggest that the Mod would win the pot prize, just like anyone else. Their net "gain" would be less, of course ... Can we agree that that's simply the "price" for being a Mod who chose to help out in the worthy/fun cause?

In other words, the "prize pot" is amassed by the good-will of whoever chooses to contribute. Once the prize tally is there, it's fair-game for anyone.

Agreed? Any other suggestions? I'm open to your thoughts!

TJ


PS -- In thinking about a video, everyone ... how about putting that slow-motion creativity into action to help make the scaled-action more realistic?!?


----------



## gc53dfgc

Tj and tankist i'll join the contest with my vid entry.


----------



## tankist

its ok,  its not like we doing it for money.

as you said, music and effects and all. - your opinion on what is allowed or not allowed in video. all own camerawork or inserting some other stuff is ok?


EDIT:

so we have 3 confirmed contestants (TJ i assume you in by default).


----------



## tjcruiser

I would be as lenient as possible in terms of allowing "Director's creativity" with some small bits of stock cuts spliced in, etc. A few "horror scream shots" from Hitchcock's "Psycho" spliced into the mix could add to the fun.

And FUN is the key word here, people ... it's gotta make us laugh!

As for contenstants so far ... 2 ... I couldn't make a video if my life depended on it ... clueless!

Anton, not to pressure you or anything, but can I add $25 from you to the "winner's pot" to bring the current tally to $50 ???

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## tankist

yep, but only if enough members sign up. competition of 3 will not be fun. so here you have it guys - signup and i will match TJs offering.



> As for contenstants so far ... 2 ... I couldn't make a video if my life depended on it ... clueless!


well, we are not going for FX Oscar entries here. try windows movie maker, http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/updates/moviemaker2.mspx
it simple enough and I bet your digi camera has video mode as well


----------



## Big Ed

I don't know if I could wreck ANY of my buddies.
Be it N or HO or O or G. 

Now if I had the S engine I gave to reckers.........


----------



## Stillakid

You'd be "King of The Hill!"


----------



## Big Ed

Stillakid said:


> You'd be "King of The Hill!"


King of the ant hill?


----------



## tooter

If there's one thing I loathe it's willful destruction. Adding model trains to willful destruction makes it even worse... 

...nevertheless, I won't be a complete party pooper so I'll add $3 to the prize pot which is an accurate expression of the level of my committment. 

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

OMG ... TOO funny!!!


----------



## gc53dfgc

i'm not all for it honestly. it's just i got an new loco off ebay and was pondering what to do when this competion started and said to my self. "Hmmm. I think i lnow what to do with that engine i got off ebay seeing as im not real attached to it yet and let it be said I would never hurt one of my other trains i vowed that and damage done to the train i would repair and make new.) Though it actually getting any damage is highly unlikely because i have a few tricks up my sleeve to make sure it doesn't get injured in the making of this two minute video clip. 

I cross my heart and hope to die.


----------



## tjcruiser

Be creative ... you don't actually have to KILL the loco ... just make it LOOK like you're killing the loco! (How? I don't have a clue! That's where you come in!)

TJ


----------



## tankist

where did you guys read about destroying models. hint - when they kill people in movies they don't actually die. so if you will, put "no locomotives were harmed" disclaimer.


----------



## tooter

tankist said:


> when they kill people in movies they don't actually die.


...they only destroy little models of them.


----------



## tjcruiser

... or little _computer-generated _models of them.


----------



## Vish

Great stuff TJ! I'll pitch in 25$ too..lets make the stakes go higher. We can feature this as an article on ToyCollector too..

Chrash some trains..you have an excuse to buy new ones this Christmas


----------



## Reckers

If I had any O gauge, I'd happily crash it! *L*


----------



## tjcruiser

Vish,

Thanks!!! Now, we just need a few more guys to step up to the plate and plan/film their videos. Anybody ???

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc

I wish some other people would agree to do this besides me. I mean any if any damage done to your trains i'm sure with all the mass knowlegde on this website and all the helpful people here any damages would be easily fixed.


----------



## Big Ed

gc53dfgc said:


> I wish some other people would agree to do this besides me. I mean any if any damage done to your trains i'm sure with all the mass knowlegde on this website and all the helpful people here any damages would be easily fixed.


And the epoxy man (t man) will donate some epoxy to fix it.:thumbsup:

He must have a couple of drums of it.:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## gc53dfgc

big ed are you doing the contest? Tankist are you doing it to?


----------



## gusfraser27

Here is my submission: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNpMGU6wGpw

A weak submission, but a submission none-the-less.


----------



## tjcruiser

Gus,

Thank you. That said, some words of introduction would be in order, as we see that this is your first post.

While the video is "cute", the intent of our very tiny contest is to have some fun simulating the evantual "carnage" scenes from the upcoming train movie Unstoppable.

TJ


----------



## tankist

yep. i will be putting my entry. suggest entries to be emailed or PMd to TJ so he can put everything together after dead line. and we could use some more contestants!


----------



## gusfraser27

Has anyone posted any "carnage" yet?


----------



## Big Ed

gc53dfgc said:


> big ed are you doing the contest? Tankist are you doing it to?










As much as I would like to be the Edward Adam Gomez of MTF, I will not blow up any of my trains.
If I entered that's what I would have to do, crash/fire/flames, kaBOOM.:thumbsup:

With work and other business I have on my schedule I don't even have time to even look at my trains!

It's eat sleep work. I come home and look at MTF while eating dinner. Then it's to bed to get some rest so I can work another 12, 13 or 14 hour day!
SUCKS!

My weekends been pretty full too.

And I don't have a video camera. Yet.
The only thing I have is my video sunglasses but they need the outdoor light to work good. Inside they don't take such a good picture.:thumbsdown:

One thing I would suggest is to have the videos here UN NAMED as to who made them and let the MEMBERS VOTE for the best one.


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Ed,

Don't kill yourself there, buddy ... shift into low gear for some r & r when you can!

TJ


----------



## Vish

Found this nice video of a model train crash..could inspire someone out here! (Sorry, this video's of an LGB crash..this video was bit more dramatic than the rest) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpcvUpymZgA&feature=related


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice! And ...

"No trains were harmed in the making of this video!"


----------



## tankist

i haven't even started on this. things are heating up with work, you may have noticed i am visiting the board less.

but there is still time till deadline and i should have something. i hope


----------



## tjcruiser

Anton,

I hope you can squeeze something fun in. The Unstoppable movie hits theaters on Nov 12th.

TJ


----------



## T-Man

When is the deadline?


----------



## tankist

> 6. The movie hits theaters on november 12, 2010. Create and post your video here (in this thread) by the end of december 3rd, 2010.



^ ^^


----------



## tjcruiser

I heard a great review of the movie on the radio this morning. Good inspiration!


----------



## nsr_civic

Me and my girlfriend saw the movie this afternoon and it's an awesome film. *SPOILER REMOVED*

Do to not having a completed layout, i cannot post a film, but I'm looking forward to seeing what everyone comes up with regardless.


----------



## tjcruiser

NSR,

Did anyone ever tell you that you shouldn't pass along the ending of a movie to someone who hasn't seen it yet?  I'm hoping to watch it later this weekend.

Glad to hear your thumbs-up review, though.

TJ


----------



## nsr_civic

sorry i just felt the need to blurt out that I've seen it!. lolz


----------



## gc53dfgc

tj do you think we could push back the deadline on the contest. i really want to do it but one of the two rains i have that are dcc just quit for good so i now have to buy 4 decoders to do the contest properly as i want it to look as close to the movie as possible and to help there actually be a competition.


----------



## tjcruiser

gc53dfgc said:


> tj do you think we could push back the deadline on the contest. i really want to do it but one of the two rains i have that are dcc just quit for good so i now have to buy 4 decoders to do the contest properly as i want it to look as close to the movie as possible and to help there actually be a competition.


I think we should ping Anton/Tankist on that one. I think he was planning an entry, too. How much time would you need? 

Anton, thoughts?

TJ


----------



## tankist

extension is fine by me. although it seems its not going to be much of a contest...

come on guys, no one else going to join?


----------



## gc53dfgc

i thing some time after christmas would be best that way all have all the parts i need and maybe some more people would be able to join.
also maybe if we open this up to people who make youtube videos and make good one would be a thought to get more people.


----------



## tankist

gc53dfgc said:


> also maybe if we open this up to people who make youtube videos and make good one would be a thought to get more people.


i'm not sure i'm following you. who do you reffed to? the contest is open for any forum member as it is


----------



## gc53dfgc

no i mean like maybe we should put a video up on youtube that goes over the details and invites people who have video cameras and trains who may not have ever heard of this site to come check it out put up an entrie and hopefully stay with the forum. just a thought.


----------



## tjcruiser

GC,

I think it's best if we keep this little contest to those here on the forum. That said, I was kinda hoping that we'd have more people stepping up to the plate. I'm a bit disappointed that we don't have more players. As it is now, it sounds like it's you and Anton jumping in, and you with needed some extra time. Oh well, it is what it is. That's life.

However, to keep things going, *I hereby invoke my ominpotent rights as defined in Clause #14, and decree that the contest deadline is now officially extended by one month. * 

Specifically:

*Rule #6, Update 1. Create and post your video here (IN THIS THREAD) by the end of January 3rd, 2011.

Rule #7, Update 1. AFTER January 3rd, and UNTIL January 9th, registered forum members can cast ONE VOTE for their favorite video by writing a simple POST here in this thread. Example ... "JoeMammy votes for JackSprinkles".

Rule #9, Update 1. On January 10th, 2011, I will tally up the entries and announce a winner.*

That's it. No more extensions after that. Gotta wrap this puppy up. If we don't have formal entries by then, I pocket the cash and take off for Jaimaca. (Kidding, of course.)

OK. So, step up to the plate everyone. I've granted you all extra time. So get your noggin' thinking, fire up those trains, turn on that video camera, and start filming some action!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

First I would have to get a video camera.hwell:

Second, if I did do it I would have to find some junk stuff.
I don't think any of my trains are junk. Even if it is.

Third I would need to pickup some kind of explosives, YOU GOT TO DO IT RIGHT, if your going to do it. No problem there, a little black powder would do the trick.:thumbsup:

Fourth, I would have to build some kind of little layout to blow it up.
I can't blow up my layouts I have been building.

If I do it, I might be ready by next November.:laugh:

To sum it up I think you can count me out.
Though the thought of doing it intrigues me.:thumbsup:


----------



## tankist

big ed said:


> First I would have to get a video camera.hwell:


there is one in your digital camera 

and no, destruction of actual trains not required.


----------



## tjcruiser

C'mon, Ed ...

Ed, Ed, ED, *ED* !!!


----------



## tooter

Choo Choo is still good for 3 bucks to the winning trainsmasher...

...but not one penny more.


----------



## Big Ed

choo choo said:


> Choo Choo is still good for 3 bucks to the winning trainsmasher...
> 
> ...but not one penny more.



WOW!:laugh::thumbsup:

Maybe I will enter now.


----------



## cabledawg

I have no clue on how to make a video, but I have the equipment needed, a loco that has already found the floor twice (still runs pretty well though), and my layout is so incomplete, I could blow it up and nobody would notice. But I wont use pyro, I'll just use the magic of computer animation.

Only thing left is to see the movie


----------



## tjcruiser

Go for it ... at this rate, your odds are looking pretty good!

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc

tjcruiser said:


> Go for it ... at this rate, your odds are looking pretty good!
> 
> TJ


Hush Hush TJ...

I just ordered 5 decoders and one tsunami sound decoder so that I will have the SD40-2 that was 1206 will have sound.

GP? will have a dummy installed with a decoder for cab lights and direction. and main engine is a Bachmann GP? will have a DCC decoder (nothing special) so this powered dummy pair will be the train that derails. C44-9W (closet thing I have to 777 in the movie) will have it's own DCC decoder but install will be complicated as it is a Athearn NON-DCC ready loco. and I will also be making a small Bachmann 44 ton switcher that I got for my B-day DCC. This one will by far be the most complicated as it has two motors in it and very little extra room. The there will be my old AHM SW-1 switcher with DCC decoder for motor, lights, and a little figure on the front that has a little light up lantern. So hush my friend as I soon will have a marvelous video on my hands.


----------



## Komodo

I'm not gunna make a video, but im gunna take a picture of what the wreckage might be after the crash.


Here goes, picture:









Report: train operation santa was heading towards christmas tree town when it derailed, no people or trains were injured. The coal being transported for the bad boys and girls didn't make it in time for christmas .


----------



## tjcruiser

Gnarly pileup ... I like it!


----------



## tjcruiser

Reminder to all (anyone? ... ANYONE???) that the deadline to enter and post your video is by the end of the day on Monday January 3rd (2011).

That's TOMORROW ... hint, hint, hint ... GC??? ...

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Reminder to all (anyone? ... ANYONE???) that the deadline to enter and post your video is by the end of the day on Monday January 3rd (2011).
> 
> That's TOMORROW ... hint, hint, hint ... GC??? ...
> 
> TJ



Maybe you ought to extend the deadline to March?

Does it have to be a video or just a picture of a pile of crashed trains?


----------



## tjcruiser

I'm thinkin' Komodo is in the current lead with that pic of his above. :thumbsup:


----------



## gc53dfgc

finishing up the video right now.


----------



## gc53dfgc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDSfIOcPtz4

There you go just like I promised. There was originally engine and horns sounds but had to get rid of them due to an issue with movie maker.


----------



## tjcruiser

GC,

Hey ... you did it! Hooray!!! I had a quick "film screening" and enjoyed a few laughs. Nicely done. I especially like the outtakes part at the end. Thanks much for your effort in putting this together ... a couple of very nice movie-scene reproductions.

I'll comment more on the contest itself tomorrow.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser

OK, folks ... with the exception of GC's neat video entry above, I'm afraid our little contest has fizzled to a ho-hum finish. While we did have one other entry -- Gus in Post #25 -- and while it was "cute", it lacked the all-important carnage factor.

GC's entry, on the other had, did a very nice job of modeling a couple of the scenes from the actual movie ... the dual-train slow down attempt, the turnout crash, along with a few fun "outtake" moments.

And so, with the omnipotent powers self-imposed by me, grand exhalted poobah of the Great Big (ok ... super tiny) Unstoppable Video Contest, I declare GC53DFGC to be the winner and the one deserving of everyone else's endless praise for being our sole forum stalwart to have the b*lls and fortitute to step up to the plate and "get 'er done!".

I had pledged $25 to the winner's pot. Choo Choo raised the threshold with his very generous  $3 contribution. Tankist had his generosity on the fence, hoping (rightfully) to see more entries.

So, it looks like GC's kids' college education fund has gotten a whopping boost.

GC, PM me with contact info, and I'll PayPal my $25 your way. And I'll have to see if I can get Choo Choo to poke his head out of his basement mine-digging project!

Thanks, one and all ... the Unstoppable Train Video Contest is now Stopped!

TJ


----------



## Xnats

:appl:
Nice job GC congrats on the win. Almost as much excitement as being the only person playing bingo and winning the last round of the night :laugh: 

:thumbsup: for Komo, as the second runner up :worshippy:


----------



## tjcruiser

Xnats said:


> :thumbsup: for Komodo, as the second runner up :worshippy:


I'll second that! :thumbsup:


----------



## tankist

congrads GC 

srry. i actually did a shoot, imported everything into pc (with tape camcorders it is not very trivial) but i simply don't have enough hours in a day to sit down and compose a good clip out of it... at some point i might get to it and post my belated entry outside of contest.


----------



## gc53dfgc

tankist said:


> congrads GC
> 
> srry. i actually did a shoot, imported everything into pc (with tape camcorders it is not very trivial) but i simply don't have enough hours in a day to sit down and compose a good clip out of it... at some point i might get to it and post my belated entry outside of contest.


looking forwards to seeing your delated entry.:thumbsup: I almost didn't make it myself due to several issues.


----------



## Big Ed

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::thumbsup:


Don't forget VISH he donated $25 too.



What is next TJ?


----------



## tjcruiser

big ed said:


> Don't forget VISH he donated $25 too.


Oh yeah ... you're right! I had forgotten that.

GC ... shoot me a PM with contact / PayPal info.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Vish

Sorry for the late reply guys..didnt get notified again!! Anyways..Congrats to GC! really liked the way the coupling scene! :appl:

I'll transfer the 25$ through paypal..all i need is your details. PM them to me..


----------



## gc53dfgc

so wait? are you giveing me 25 dollars also or is this the 25 TJ was talking about?
I will PM both you and TJ then.


----------



## Big Ed

gc53dfgc said:


> so wait? are you giveing me 25 dollars also or is this the 25 TJ was talking about?
> I will PM both you and TJ then.


25 tj
25 vish
3 choo choo
$$??tankist


----------



## gc53dfgc

big ed said:


> 25 tj
> 25 vish
> 3 choo choo
> $$??tankist


thank you for clearing that up Ed.


----------



## Big Ed

gc53dfgc said:


> thank you for clearing that up Ed.


if you go back and read from the thread from the start it is all listed.
Tank said yes if more then 3 signed up.
So I think Tank will keep his money?
You are the only one that posted a "video" of a crash.

you can forward my 33% anytime.


----------



## tjcruiser

I agree with Ed's tally: TJ 25, Vish 25, Choo Choo 3.

I'll send my 25 via PayPal per your PM info.

Have fun with it!

TJ


----------



## tooter

Hey gc, 

Just paypaled you 3 bucks... which reflects the *true* value of your video. 

By the way, I liked the inintentional crash much better than the planned one... but then again that *is* the functional definition of an accident. 

Take Care,

Greg


----------



## gc53dfgc

choo choo said:


> Hey gc,
> 
> Just paypaled you 3 bucks... which reflects the *true* value of your video.
> 
> By the way, I liked the inintentional crash much better than the planned one... but then again that *is* the functional definition of an accident.
> 
> Take Care,
> 
> Greg


Should have mentioned that no trains were harmed in the makeing of this video If the CSX Dash8 had not derailed in the first scene I would not have had to retake the shot with the engine rerailed so would have looked just as good At least you liked it.


----------



## gc53dfgc

After shooting the entire scene and movie in scale form it realy makes you realize just how hard it would be to do to get it right in real life with real trains instead of models.


----------



## Boston&Maine

That was pretty good GC! Where was the scene where the runaway blew through the derailers?


----------



## gc53dfgc

do they even make derailers in HO scale? I guess I could substitute derailers for small firecrackers but there is no telling what kind of damage I would do to my nice and fancy Atlas Master Series Dash 8 so I would have to go get a blue box dash 8 or something.


----------



## gc53dfgc

I would like to send a thank you to Choo Choo, Vish and TJ for the contest winnings wich I am very thankful for and a special thank you to TJ for the idea and oppurtunity of the contest. I had a real blast doing it.


----------



## tjcruiser

GC,

You're welcome. And thanks, again, for your excellent entry in the contest ... good fun.

Thanks, too, to Vish and Choo Choo for chipping in to the pot ... much appreciated, guys!

TJ


----------

